# Why must worms wiggle so?



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok I will fess up. I hunt and fish. However, I have a really, really HARD time dealing with worms. Usually, well mostly my husband, puts the worm on and takes the fish off. I don't eat the fish. I just enjoy the fishing. But how does one get past the worm wiggling so and oozing that crap on your fingers? I can go out all night long and catch them. Granted, Im using a glove to pick them up, but that helps with grabbing them in the grass.
Any suggestions?


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

At first I didn't like worms much either but if the fish like it, then I do it! I don't have anyone to bait for me so I just learned how to do it and just think about the fish I can catch with it. Sometimes I let the worm wiggle around in my open hand to just get used to the feel of it before putting it on the hook. I used to cut them up in pieces first and put the pieces out on the lid of the container so I wouldn't have to find them in the dirt again. (Now I've gotten so used to worms that I don't cut them, I just rip them in pieces!:yikes:  ) 
I always carry baby wipes too, so I clean my hands after baiting or just rinse them in water. The hardest part is putting them on crawler harness, to get them just the way you want them. The first hook is okay - they don't know what coming - but the other one or two you gotta wait a bit till you can get the worm to settle down a bit. Kind of hard for a worm when it has a hook in it, but you can do it!

Otherwise use plastic worms (good for bass) but I haven't had as much luck with them as the live stuff. 

Just get your hands in there and think of the fish you'll get!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

You need to get used to the worm. Learn to love, respect and cherish it.

Keep one in your front pocket, a couple in your purse, one in a cup on the nightstand when you go to sleep at night. 

When your lonely, talk to it. Take one to the movies ( the ticket is free ) or out to eat. Take your worm for a walk around the block, or set it on the dashboard for a Sunday drive, he'll love it.

Include your worm in family gatherings, Birthdays, weddings or bar mitzvahs.

Most of all, get to know your worm on his level, _make that connection_.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> You need to get used to the worm. Learn to love, respect and cherish it.
> 
> Keep one in your front pocket, a couple in your purse, one in a cup on the nightstand when you go to sleep at night.
> 
> ...


 

:lol: :lol: You're something else.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmmm really really NOT sure about that one thunderhead.... lol 
I DID however today bait my own hook the last half of the day. But hubby had to break them apart first. Caught a small mouth, handfull of bluegills and some rock bass. Not bad for first day.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I can sympathize with you....I'm the same way with leeches. Disgusting creatures they are indeed. I use my needle nose pliers to take them out of the container and put them on the hook. :lol:


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: tom still getting a giggle out of that one


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> You need to get used to the worm. Learn to love, respect and cherish it.
> 
> Keep one in your front pocket, a couple in your purse, one in a cup on the nightstand when you go to sleep at night.
> 
> ...


I tried your suggestions. He loved my purse. He was a very good listener. I took him for a ride in my car, set him on the dash so he could sight see. I went into starbucks just for a minute, no more than 10, I swear. When I came back...it was awful. Hard dry worm on the dash. Ladies, don't let this happen! sob....I am sticking with plastic worms.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesting how it seems that mostly the MEN are the ones with the sarcastic responses. lol

Now get back to scrubbing my floor where you MEN belong. Ladies, lets go off fishing!


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

1wildchild said:


> I tried your suggestions. He loved my purse. He was a very good listener. I took him for a ride in my car, set him on the dash so he could sight see. I went into starbucks just for a minute, no more than 10, I swear. When I came back...it was awful. Hard dry worm on the dash. Ladies, don't let this happen! sob....I am sticking with plastic worms.


:lol: :lol: That's good, wildchild 

Wyldkat, they're (guys and gals) just joking, this IS a very helpful bunch but they're pretty laidback and humor is up there next to fishing and hunting (not sure in what order sometimes ):lol: 

Sounds like you've gotten the hang of the worms, try wigglers next! 

Tight lines!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Lets not push it with the wiggly things. I DID however take one fish off. Granted my foot was holding it down while I took the hook out and I used a plastic bag to grab it. The 'guys' had gone on a bathroom walk. Hmph.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> I tried your suggestions. He loved my purse. He was a very good listener. I took him for a ride in my car, set him on the dash so he could sight see. I went into starbucks just for a minute, no more than 10, I swear. When I came back...it was awful. Hard dry worm on the dash. Ladies, don't let this happen! sob....I am sticking with plastic worms.


Wildchild,

I can't believe you left your worm exposed and unattended.:yikes: 

See what happens when you don't take proper care of your worm?:lol: :lol: 



you're a riot!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ih772 said:


> I can sympathize with you....I'm the same way with leeches. Disgusting creatures they are indeed. I use my needle nose pliers to take them out of the container and put them on the hook. :lol:


:lol: OMG....I'm laughing so hard I can barely see the monitor. I can just see the look on your face. It is similar to the one my buddy wears when he realizes I brought leeches to fish with, right before he begs me to put the leech on his hook for him.

Leeches won't hurt you. They are just a high class worms. If you grab it and squeeze them firmly, they stiffen right up and they are easy to control. Don't be scared. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

You could always try these. They work great and last longer. They are natural, more durable and have a stronger smell then live bait. Fish eat em and they don't wiggle.


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

Or just buy some gummy worms that way if you get hungry you can eat them too!


----------



## tdf (Feb 10, 2006)

hhh


----------



## tdf (Feb 10, 2006)

fff


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

and your point is tdf???


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

If you ladys think handling worms is discusting how about a maggot?Yeah those nasty little grub like creatures that you find inside rotting trash actualy make great fish bait.Repulsive as they are you must learn to love and fish with these discusting creatures :yikes: BTW I hate handling worms I cant wait till summer so I can use grasshoppers:lol:


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

fish for a day with hellgamites.....after that you will love any bait that cant turn your fingers into hamburger lol


----------

